# How to spot Sexual Variant dominants?



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I apologize if this has already been posted, but I am immensely curious about this.

How can one identify if someone is a Sexual Variant dominant? I realize the irony of my asking this, given that I myself am without a doubt a very strong SX dom. Nevertheless I am also quite eccentric and deeply private. Or do all SXs hide their inner selves as cautiously as I do?


I think this is probably an important topic for other SXs as well- after all, what we generally want more than anything else is to find that "perfect, intense intimacy". So looking for other SXs seems logical as opposed to being continuously disappointed by others' lack of intensity. Any clues on how to expose one (before entering a relationship) would be extremely helpful.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

My classmate is one - he always does orgasm reactions as a joke. Even without warning. He also shares sensual looks every now and then. He is also a boy.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

You can sniff them a mile away :wink: Want to break through the barriers and make deep connection with you. Can be intensely hateful or passionate of something/someone. Do not go by mediocrity. Seems to get bored or dissatisfied easily, want to sustain intense emotions or activities etc. Tend to make intense eye contact. Can be very exciting and thrilling company and at the least are good people to have exhilarating conversations with. Avoid them if you have made enemies with one, lol!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not extremely noticeable most of the time, unless I'm either very focused on someone or passionate about an idea or a conversation. I can look quite reserved and withdrawn (the fact that I'm a 4 plays into this as well) unless something really draws me in and catches my attention.

When I'm excited about something/someone, I'm very vivid and expressive - and I can't help it. I become a totally different person, one that is radiating energy and extremely uninhibited. In these instances, lots of people tell me I should be an actress, or think I'm a theater major :laughing: I think it's mostly due to how intense I become, and theatrical in a way. It took me a while to realize this though, I'm usually taken aback when people describe me this way because this so-called 'intensity' is natural to me. 

I believe id types are more obviously Sx than withdrawn types. Though for a core 4, I can be pretty noticeable when I'm in Sx mode.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'm not extremely noticeable most of the time, unless I'm either very focused on someone or passionate about an idea or a conversation. I can look quite reserved and withdrawn (the fact that I'm a 4 plays into this as well) unless something really draws me in and catches my attention.
> 
> When I'm excited about something/someone, I'm very vivid and expressive - and I can't help it. I become a totally different person, one that is radiating energy and extremely uninhibited. In these instances, lots of people tell me I should be an actress, or think I'm a theater major :laughing: I think it's mostly due to how intense I become, and theatrical in a way. It took me a while to realize this though, I'm usually taken aback when people describe me this way because this so-called 'intensity' is natural to me.
> 
> I believe id types are more obviously Sx than withdrawn types. Though for a core 4, I can be pretty noticeable when I'm in Sx mode.


That's interesting; I can relate to most everything you typed here. It would seem that some SXs are very overt with their intensity, while others are more hidden, with their Sx side only coming out in certain instances. I am certainly among the latter.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@perennialurker

I think that it depends on what enneatype the person is. I do believe 2s, 4s, 5s, 9s are more selective (unconsciously) in the expression of the sexual instinct. 1s (can seem 8ish when SX), 3s, 6s, 7s, 8s tend to display their SX more readily. Of course, there are exceptions. Wing also plays a part (as well as the secondary instinct): for example, 2w3's are much more seductive and 'out there' than 2w1's.


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> You can sniff them a mile away :wink: Want to break through the barriers and make deep connection with you. Can be intensely hateful or passionate of something/someone. Do not go by mediocrity. Seems to get bored or dissatisfied easily, want to sustain intense emotions or activities etc. Tend to make intense eye contact. Can be very exciting and thrilling company and at the least are good people to have exhilarating conversations with. Avoid them if you have made enemies with one, lol!


Can't agree more with you! When SX-doms have their eyes set on you, sometimes I feel like they can be very invasive. I remember feeling this constant need to understand a person, psychologically and emotionally. I want to know every secret that person has, their motivations and past experience (good or bad). 

I enjoy sharing about myself the most with very specific people. I prefer one-on-one hangouts above anything else, whether it's outdoor or indoor. I mean, I can only focus on one person at a time dammit! Having strong feelings and doing something that's incredibly fun helps too! 

I'm quite shy and reserved most of the time. But like @kaleidoscope , once I'm excited about something. I wouldn't be able to stop thinking about it! I become really expressive and energetic as well! I remember talking to @Almost about a topic we both like a few years ago, she was telling me she couldn't believe I'm such a talkative person based on my demeanor :laughing:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

@kaleidoscope brought a good point up in that combination of being an SX dom and being a withdrawn type can produce some complexity or maybe particularness about who they choose to connect with.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> @_kaleidoscope_ brought a good point up in that combination of being an SX dom and being a withdrawn type can produce some complexity or maybe particularness about who they choose to connect with.


Exactly. It's funny because I become much less self-conscious than my usual self when I am zeroed in on something. I doubt that I look anything like a withdrawn type then.


* *






I read this about Sx/Sp's and I find it painfully true for me:



> Both sexual types have a large energy, and tend to be pretty obtrusive in a social setting. The difference is that SX/SO's have a smooth energy that flows outwards, while SX/SP's energy goes in bursts. In general, SX/SP's are more in their heads, thinking.. and will sit just thinking about the conversation, then suddenly feel a big burst of sharing come on, and burst in, sometimes at the wrong point, because they're not as attuned to the social dynamic.
> 
> When SX/SP's are in withdrawal mode, they're basically tuned out. This is why they can appear more like a self pres type. (...) If you look at them closely at such times, they'll appear to be elsewhere mentally. If you try talking to them, they'll display a reluctance to be drawn in. However, if something really catches their interest, they'll change dramatically and become like a regular sx/sp, all burst-y and jerky and excited.


I think this is how the secondary instinct will affect how the SX-dom comes across.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. I was expecting another thread that makes me feel completely and utterly alienated and start questioning wtf instincts I could possibly have. I am pleasantly surprised!



perennialurker said:


> I apologize if this has already been posted, but I am immensely curious about this.
> 
> How can one identify if someone is a Sexual Variant dominant? I realize the irony of my asking this, given that I myself am without a doubt a very strong SX dom. Nevertheless I am also quite eccentric and deeply private. Or do all SXs hide their inner selves as cautiously as I do?
> 
> ...


I am a sx-first myself, and I'm like you--I'm not necessarily this batshit insane demi-god dancing on tables all night long. Most of my interactions are brief, polite, and superficial. I'd hardly be called "intense", "charismatic", or the rest of it (at least in my own opinion). I don't think most people WOULD notice I'm sexual, but that might be my "shadow on the wall" complex rearing its ugly head.

It seems that we stand out to each other, though. I guess that's true in my life...there've been really awesome people I just wanna sit down and have a crazy-ass conversation with till 3am. Even when I only observe them talking or something and don't interact. Most people really _don't _do that to me, though, so I'm thinking it is the sx-instinct. (To be fair, I cannot say whether this feeling is ever reciprocated).

Go by that feeling of "lift" I guess. You're not gonna see _this_ sx-firster charismatically leading a rebellion, and I'll reckon that's true of many of us.


----------



## princessJAY (May 25, 2011)

9-3-5 SX/SP. While I tend not to be intense and charismatic (9-withdrawn), I also rarely leave the house without looking a tinge sexy (3 for the show).

At work, I don't like to talk to people at lunch and always try to hide in some corner to read. However, I seem to attract attention anyways. Over the course of a couple years, random people in the building have commented on how I always look put together, or show in some way that they have noticed me even though I have no idea who they are.

When I talk, I am very animated, funny, and flirtatious. Unlike SX-second flirting, mine have a tendency to lead people on more than I intend. I have a hard time making male platonic friends. From male feedback  I apparently project an aura of, _Do not approach unless you have what it takes_, and men who are otherwise attracted to me would self-select themselves out.

I see SX-dom as people who are intensely _themselves _and noticeable because of it. If extroverted /non-withdrawn, they can be extra energetic, and can bounce off walls. When introverted /withdrawn, this remains true, and they leave an impression even if only in the pre-conscious part of the brain.

It also relates to health level, of course. I am much more balanced these days, so the stereotypical symptoms of 9-SX merginess (neurotic, clinging fiercely due to secret fears of abandonment) and 3-sexiness (too much at times) are very subtle now. Thank goodness for mental health


----------



## kolchi (Oct 12, 2012)

Me too, I'm SX-dominant. I'm introverted and kind of withdrawn. I think maybe others could tell that I'm a SX because I think that I may have some sort of "intensity" in my attitude. I don't know how to explain it but I'm defenitely NOT one of those light-hearted people, energetic, optimistic etc. Like for example when I'm in a group of people I don't like, I don't try to be what they want me to be, I don't try to change to please them; I would prefer just to be in my own world and not talk to anyone than to make myself like one of them. They may be sensing that. Plus I often know what I want and have strong opinions (not always expressing them though). And I prefer one-on-one conversations generally. Plus I crave intense, extreme experiences. I may be withdrawn but I'm not someone who can get on well with anybody, I have strong views and preferences.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_mushr00m_ summed it up perfectly. I'll just elaborate on her points with an example. My partner is an SX Type 1. I'd start with saying that he basically smoulders. He needs to understand and know me inside out, all my likes and dislikes, my motivations and desires, he wants to taste and touch every part of me, physically, emotionally and psychologically. Since he's a type 1, the sx and 1 conflict in places, so he isn't always seeking new sources of excitement/intense charge in the sexual arena as in the case of some Sexual dominants. Though, he has when he was younger. Again bc of the 1sx thing, he still feels some guilt over his this unfortunately. I wish he didn't. 

Keep in mind that the SX instinct isn't about sex as such. Though, I might using certain "sexual" terms to convey the intensity I sense in him. He can get extremely absorbed and intensely preoccupied with whatever captures his interest, be it a book, music or whatever. It's almost as though he is psychologically aroused by intense involvement in his fields of interest. He doesn't approach anything half-heartedly. He concentrates his energy/focus on a person/subject like a laser beam. You feel like he's watching you closely, and it's not invasive in his case, but it can be in some SX doms. He pays great attention to whatever captures his interest, and if it happens to be you, it can be very flattering. 

His need for charge and intensity plays out in other arenas such as his martial arts practice, his love of running and challenging physical activities. In a relationship sense, he has a very strong need for intimacy, bonding and "merging"- the dissolution of boundaries. He desires closeness and intimacy (not just sexual) like no one else I have ever known. It's interesting that he isn't clingy at all because one might expect that from someone who desires bonding so much. He gives me plenty of space, but when we spend time together, he is 110% present and then some. He can barely take his eyes off me, and we've been together for at least 2 years. It's all about "us", complete merging- sexually, emotionally and mentally, and nothing less. For me as an SP dom, "we are one" has practical implications first and foremost. It means we work together and contribute to financial stability, support each other especially during difficult times and so on. In his case, it takes on far deeper meaning than just my sensible, practical interpretation. To him, it also has to do with the complete and total dissolution of inhibitions and any mental/physical/emotional barrier to intimacy and togetherness. It's about being so close, that you become "One", that you merge and unify with the partner to the point where you become a part of them(without losing your individuality and needs, of course). Now, there's a lot of fabulous Sufi imagery (directed more at merging with God as the beloved) that could be used to convey this concept, but I don't remember any couplets off the top of my head lol. The Fauvres' (not a fan but they make good points once in a while lol) were talking about SX dominants seeing relationship as a bond of mutual protection in some ways. In his case, there's definitely a strong "protective" element in how he views the relationship. He makes it a point to be aware of his boundaries, without becoming possessive etc., which is a manifestation of maturity in Sx doms. 

As for charisma, he can be extremely charming. But, charm isn't an instinct specific thing. There are plenty of charming SPs and SOs.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

SX-doms are the people who are immediately loved or hated -- there's always some kind of reaction to them, they're rarely ignored even if they are withdrawn or introverted. The SX has a powerful aura that can either attract or repel others, make people feel at once at ease or at once defensive. People may feel competitive with SX-doms, or feel uncomfortable around them because of their penetrating, probing quality - seeing others' motivations makes them intimidating to some.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I want to know if there is such a thing as an sx-dom who is ashamed of their intensity or moreover has been taught to be ashamed of it? What would that look like?


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

You might be SX Dom if you know the handy man is headed to the house and you know you want the job done well, so you run and get your make up on, and it seems that dressing normally is okay (because you don't want to be too obvious) but lots of good eye contact is important. And WA LA!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< when you think she went batshit insane as soon as her eye got caught by something interesting...because she is just THAT into it in that moment. When she nags you that you don't spend enough time with her -.- all the freaking time. When you are attracted to her and like her, even as a friend even after all that shit that has happened  and she certainly isn't the hottest women you have ever seen....but still there is something about her that draws you in and you have no fucking clue what that is....


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Boss said:


> @_mushr00m_ summed it up perfectly. I'll just elaborate on her points with an example. My partner is an SX Type 1. I'd start with saying that he basically smoulders. He needs to understand and know me inside out, all my likes and dislikes, my motivations and desires, he wants to taste and touch every part of me, physically, emotionally and psychologically. Since he's a type 1, the sx and 1 conflict in places, so he isn't always seeking new sources of excitement/intense charge in the sexual arena as in the case of some Sexual dominants. Though, he has when he was younger. Again bc of the 1sx thing, he still feels some guilt over his this unfortunately. I wish he didn't.
> 
> Keep in mind that the SX instinct isn't about sex as such. Though, I might using certain "sexual" terms to convey the intensity I sense in him. He can get extremely absorbed and intensely preoccupied with whatever captures his interest, be it a book, music or whatever. It's almost as though he is psychologically aroused by intense involvement in his fields of interest. He doesn't approach anything half-heartedly. He concentrates his energy/focus on a person/subject like a laser beam. You feel like he's watching you closely, and it's not invasive in his case, but it can be in some SX doms. He pays great attention to whatever captures his interest, and if it happens to be you, it can be very flattering.
> 
> ...


Oh I relate to much of this.

I'm 6 SX and my current partner is also SX Dom-9. For me it was really easy to spot out. It's not very hard. The intensity and connection probably looks crazy to others on the outside, but to us it feels like home.

Before we met, this man had read about me, learned about me, studied and pondered thoughts about me. He knew what my favorite drink was. When I walked into the restaurant to meet him on our first date, he was already drinking my favorite drink. I was so impressed. He said he had never tried it, but wanted to "experience" me. For the first couple of weeks he kept saying things like "I want to know everything about you, every nook and cranny..."

He was sort of at his wit's end with dating. He is a very successful person but he told me that it didn't seem like anyone out there truly wanted "connection". He would say some women "couldn't even look in my eyes when they talk" ( I don't know a single SX Dom whom not looking into eyes wouldn't be a problem. Looking away breaks connection.)

Our passion was intense. The minute I went home, he was already madly in love. We both wanted to merge and live inside each other right away. He even texted me how madly in love he was. It is both emotional and physical attraction and I will definitely say it feels spiritual as well. We are much older and have been married before (he was married for 28 years). I wouldn't put this type of relationship in the hands of younger people still discovering themselves. It's potent.

I don't ever recommend this for just anybody- but life circumstances were also conducive to this- we really haven't spent more than maybe 5 nights apart since we became a couple- and we have kids.

Honestly, this is by far the most satisfied I've ever felt in a relationship. We pick up each other's vibes very well. And we both have our own separate desires to merge and move closer in the relationship.



saintless said:


> I want to know if there is such a thing as an sx-dom who is ashamed of their intensity or moreover has been taught to be ashamed of it? What would that look like?


Yes. This is what it feels like to be an SX/So. My social instinct keeps my sexual instinct in check all the time so I have some sort of reigns on my behavior. I'm well aware of my sexual instinct and its power. My social instinct keeps my sexual instinct accountable so I'm not completely inappropriate. Actually, my social instinct is very close to my sexual.

So that "love/hate" thing or "attraction/repulsion" by others is not experienced by me very much. This is because my close, secondary social instinct is well aware of my impact on others and the group. I know when to pull it in. The sexual instinct is almost like a heavy drug, so to speak.

And it's really nice to finally be able to openly share my SX tendencies with my SX partner without feeling bad or ashamed at all. It's sort of like shooting heroine in our veins I guess. But we shoot each other in our own veins. Nothing to be ashamed of because we both do it and appreciate it in the other.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

soya said:


> SX-doms are the people who are immediately loved or hated -- there's always some kind of reaction to them, they're rarely ignored even if they are withdrawn or introverted. The SX has a powerful aura that can either attract or repel others, make people feel at once at ease or at once defensive. People may feel competitive with SX-doms, or feel uncomfortable around them because of their penetrating, probing quality - seeing others' motivations makes them intimidating to some.


This is an excellent point. SX doms rarely evoke neutral opinions/responses. You either like/love them intensely or hate them lol. They repel/attract people almost instantly. I've been taken for an Sx dominant quite a few times lol. People are rarely neutral/indifferent towards me. My Sx second is fairly strong. Anyhow, yes, SX doms can be pretty easy to spot. A few friends have told me that my partner has the aura of a tiger on the loose LOL. And, he is a very very calm, grounded, solid, rational person. There's no overt aggression or reactivity there, but there are strong undertones of passion, intensity, charge. 

@_pinkrasputin_

Sounds like you've found a great match in your partner.

With the going too fast part, I tend to take my time. I felt like my partner paced himself to match mine early on. I have briefly been with an SX 2. He told me later that he considered himself an "intimacy addict." And, he was the most emotionally invasive person imaginable, quite unhealthy as I came to realize. I froze him out and drew boundaries that he wasn't allowed to step over before I was ready. It drove him nuts. That said, a relationship with a healthy Sx dom can be quite fulfilling. My partner's SX-ness helps really draw me out and makes me feel more open. 

@_saintless_

Yes, that's quite possible. It creates a lot of internal conflict and feelings of shame/guilt, troubles with intimacy.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Boss

Thanks for that description of your partner! I've been trying to figure out how exactly SX & type 1 come into play. I have a much clearer idea now. I remember you saying he was SX/SO though. How does him being SP-last work with you being SP-first? 

@soya 

Yes I have heard that as well, this is usually related to how 'obstrusive' they are, socially at least. I know I can completely zero in on someone and ignore the others royally without even realizing it, lol. It makes me come across as disdainful. When that happened last week or so, when I left, one of the people I disregarded turned to my friend and said: 'Does she hate everyone?' :laughing:

I can also come across like a freakin' diva when I'm in my element, and people can dislike this about me. Yesterday I was at a conference, and I kept asking pointed questions to the presentor that got us into several passionate discussions (slightly off topic). I would get exasperated looks my way, but the man presenting was obviously really interested in what I had to say, eventually asking for my opinion out of the blue or referring to things I had said previously lol.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_kaleidoscope_

It doesn't really affect anything too negatively. He is a pretty pragmatic individual who handles his money quite well and is quite health conscious (my SP irritants would be the opposite traits). Recently, since reading more about instincts, I have considered the possibility that he might be Sx/Sp. I am looking more into it. He'd probably be a better person to answer your question, because he's had to put some effort into breaking through some of my emotional barricades. It's likely that my SP has been tougher on him than his SX has been on me. At first, I was a little overwhelmed by his desire, his strong need for intense and powerful bonding (physically and emotionally), his very physically demonstrative personality. But, being quite the passionate fireball (inside lol) myself, I actually quite liked it. It was refreshing.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I have a question. Does the Sexual instinct necessarily have to be channeled through sex/relationships? I ask because I've been wondering about those who practice celibacy and how they channel their sexual urges. I'm thinking it might express itself through other venues like spirituality/religion or art. What do you think?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Ice Ghost said:


> I have a question. Does the Sexual instinct necessarily have to be channeled through sex/relationships? I ask because I've been wondering about those who practice celibacy and how they channel their sexual urges. I'm thinking it might express itself through other venues like spirituality/religion or art. What do you think?


It most definitely can be channeled through other avenues, and I am sure some religious celibates are Sx doms. @_aconite_ recently made a great post about the different manifestations of Sx dominance (art, music etc.). If they can find it and share, that'd be great.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Alright. I am just going to throw out there that I am very interested in whatever post aconite wrote that Boss is referring to. 

You see, I don't feel like any of the variants really fit me, even in a general sense because I am not so foolish as to except them to have pinpoint accuracy. 

I think sx might be the best fit, but I don't fit the description of a seemingly driven, powerful intimate force. That's like the opposite of what I am with my history of intimacy issues and shy/timidness. Technically speaking, I am not very shy as I used to be, but the intimacy issues are certainly still there. I could be a repressed sx-dom.

However, I could apply the same logic to the sp variant which I always came is last with me. Sometimes, I feel like I have taken an extremely unhealthy E6, phobic response to many sp-related things in my life. Those worries don't crop up often, but when they do they barrel right into me often knocking me off my feet. The only thing that is consistent here is my foolhardy approach to my personal safety such that I am complete opposite of a hypercondriac.

I don't think I am so simply because I have never been team or group-oriented outside of mundane scenarios. 

Mm. I think I want to make a type me thread about this, but I am unsure if filling out the questionnaire will be much help with variant stackings.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@_saintless_

This is the post Boss was referring to:

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...oms-struggles-frustrations-5.html#post3028546

Keep in mind that there are two sides to being an SX-dom: the "driven" side that you witnessed on here, and the side that's much more reluctant and hidden. They both have one thing in common, this constant *preoccupation *that manifests itself in the form of a neurosis. This is why there are so many mistypes in instincts in general. People assume that an instinct that makes you anxious or worry is your blindspot when really, chances are it's your dominant instinct because there's this over-concern with it that's almost compulsive.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

saintless said:


> Alright. I am just going to throw out there that I am very interested in whatever post aconite wrote that Boss is referring to.


I think it's this one.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmm. So, sx is essentially about wanting to give your whole heart to something? Anything? Yeh. That makes sense to me, though a lot of what @aconite had written reminded me of what I consider to be traits connected to my 4 fix. 

But, I think if I don't feel all that sx is because I haven't deemed anything worthy enough of such devotion in a long time, except a single person I have recently decided that I need to drop from my life and move on from. I think I also learned that displaying such emotion towards things is unseemly. If you do that... then you apt to either be considered crazy or offbeat. 

This post is mainly me sounding off my thoughts, but respond to as you wish.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_soya_
> 
> Yes I have heard that as well, this is usually related to how 'obstrusive' they are, socially at least. I know I can completely zero in on someone and ignore the others royally without even realizing it, lol. It makes me come across as disdainful. When that happened last week or so, when I left, one of the people I disregarded turned to my friend and said: 'Does she hate everyone?' :laughing:
> 
> I can also come across like a freakin' diva when I'm in my element, and people can dislike this about me. Yesterday I was at a conference, and I kept asking pointed questions to the presentor that got us into several passionate discussions (slightly off topic). I would get exasperated looks my way, but the man presenting was obviously really interested in what I had to say, eventually asking for my opinion out of the blue or referring to things I had said previously lol.


well, i guess i'm not the only one


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

saintless said:


> Hmm. So, sx is essentially about wanting to give your whole heart to something? Anything? Yeh. That makes sense to me, though a lot of what @_aconite_ had written reminded me of what I consider to be traits connected to my 4 fix.


There's a great deal of overlap between the SX instinct and enneatype 4. Most SX-dom enneatypes seem 4ish, even SX 7s according to some descriptions. 



> But, I think if I don't feel all that sx is because I haven't deemed anything worthy enough of such devotion in a long time, except a single person I have recently decided that I need to drop from my life and move on from. I think I also learned that displaying such emotion towards things is unseemly. If you do that... then you apt to either be considered crazy or offbeat.


I don't think SX-doms are consistent in their "devotion" or fascination. They typically lack the stability that SP-doms naturally possess. They're constantly moving from one thing to another, looking for anything that'll satisfy their search for intensity, even temporarily. Nothing seems to fully satisfy them. A project or an idea can quench my thirst for a short while, but I'll soon be back on my endless search.


----------



## 626Stitch (Oct 22, 2010)

> I wouldn't put this type of relationship in the hands of younger people still discovering themselves. It's potent.


I like this part. Im glad you wrote this!


----------

